# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  3D Systems V-Flash® Personal 3D Printer - Complete Set

## chin88

3D Systems Vflash, complete set includes: 

Vflash printer, parts cleaner, curing unit, 2 full cartridges, build trays

Set.JPG+Smith_Green1_305.jpg+Smith_Green1_305.jpg

Leaving the country, so everything's gotta go. Great machine, Pro quality for low price.

$5,800

Printer Size & Weight 26” W x 27” D x 31” H (660 x 685 x 787 mm)
145 lbs (66 kg)
Max Build Size 9” x 6 3/4” x 8” (228 x 171 x203 mm)
Native Resolution 768 x 1024 DPI (xy)
Layer Thickness 0.004” (102μm)
Min Vertical Wall Thickness approx. 0.025” (0.64mm)
Ambient Noise Under 60 dBa (measured 1 m from the printer
Native Resolution 768 x 1024 DPI (xy)
Material
Density ~ 1.11 g/cm3
Tensile Strength 33 MPa
Tensile Modulus 1550 MPa
Elongation 5.0 %
Flexural Strength 53 MPa
Flexural Modulus 1700 MPa
Power Requirements 100-120 VAC 50/60 Hz, 6A; 220-240 VAC 50/60Hz, 3A
File support .STL
Workstation Requirements Windows® XP, Windows Vista, Windows® 7
Regulatory Compliance CE / cTUVus / RoHS / WEEE

----------


## vanekgo1

Hi,
If you still trying to get a rid of your V-flash station I'd be interested to buy a UV oven and washing station.
Could probably take cartridges too.

----------

